# Stocking a 75 gallon tank.



## Tipsy (Apr 7, 2005)

Any ideas for fish. I enjoy my african chicllids, I might want to have an American Chiclid tank. I have also been considering Oscars or Arrownas(sp?), or Gars. Please give some suggestions.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Oscars in a 75 = 2 of them, Arrownas = 0, I don't know much about gars but I think they should be similar to the arrownas and need a bigger tank. Do you want it to be an aggressive tank? Or do you want a community tank?


----------



## Tipsy (Apr 7, 2005)

Ok i was j/w. I would like to have a pretty agrassive since I am basically a diehard chiclid fan lol. I also like discus but they might be a little pain for me lol.

P.S. I have had fish before but this seems like the place to post stocking tank posts lol.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

hey, what about piranhas? Awesome fish in my opinion... I have 3 RBP's


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

Severums and red hooks! I love em!


----------



## Tipsy (Apr 7, 2005)

Hmm pirahnas, I can get some of those (local fish shop has them) How beghaved are they?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Well they can be very behaved in a shoal... I have 3 in my 55 but it won't be for life (I need a little bigger tank). I would get 5, and then sell 2 after they get about 5-7 inches (probably get 30 bucks for them). Their over-rated in their viciousness, but they will eat any other tankmates eventually except for snails. They are a great show when people come over...  we feed them mollies that I breed/quarentine in my 7.5 gallon tank.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

i think a piranha would be pretty cool, but an american cichlid tank would also be neat!


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Pihranna are the toughest wmps i have seen. When you first add them don't be suprised to see them do a nose dive RIGHT into the bottom of the tank and stay there for 12 hours, EVEN if you acclimated them over 2 hours.

I found them boring, and got sick of getting asked the same stupid questions about them over and over.

And don't feed them live unless you QT the feeders.


----------



## llamas (Jun 29, 2009)

I would go with American Cichlids. You can have

Festivum
Severums (one of my favs)
Oscars (only 2)
Firemouth (also a really cool one)
pair of JD's (very aggresive)
Pair of Green Terrors (very aggresive)

Jd's and Green Terrors should be in a species only tank....

There are many more American cichlids. Go to Liveaquaria.com and go to the N.W. Cichlids section.


----------

